# [Umfrage]: Eure CPU Temperaturen...



## svd (22. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

möchte in Erfahrung bringen, wie bei euch, bei dieser Affenhitze (noch), die CPU Temperaturen so aussehen.
Das Ergebnis soll später in eine mögliche Kaufentscheidung für einen neuen CPU Kühler fließen.

Das ist die Ausgansposition:



Die CPU: Der gute alte Q9550 (E0), TDP: 95W
Der Kühler: Zalman CNPS 7000B-Cu, Top-Blower, Vollkupferkühler, 755g, 92mm Lüfter, kein PWM (über beiligenden Poti stets auf niedrigster Drehzahl, leises Rauschen, aber eh nicht der lauteste Lüfter im System)
Das Gehäuse: Antec Three Hundred, 120mm Lüfter vorne und hinten, 140mm oben
Die angegebenen Temperaturen entsprechen jeweils der höchsten Kerntemperatur, ausgelesen von CoreTemp.



Bei einer Zimmertemperatur von 27°C (PC Ecke, unter dem Dach) *idle*d der Prozessor bei *43°C*, unter *Volllast* geht's rauf bis *74°C*.


Also, im Großen und Ganzen kann ich mit den Temperaturen leben, der Prozessor ja auch.
Im Leerlauf könnten sie natürlich niedriger sein, der ausgelesene Wert muss aber natürlich nicht stimmen (SpeedFan zeigt Werte in den niedrigen Dreißigern an).
Und unter Vollast sind Ergebnisse um die 75°C auch nicht unbedingt eine Seltenheit. Zumal ich den Lüfter ja in den Silentmode zwinge, also die geringere Lautstärke für erhöhte Temperatur erkaufe.

Was mich interessiert ist, ob die Top-Blower Technik quasi schon an ihre Grenzen stößt, ob ein Umstieg auf einen Towerkühler oder andere Bauweise gerechtfertigt ist.
Mir ist natürlich klar, dass der Aufstellplatz, die Luftzirkulation im Zimmer, etc. auch noch Einfluss haben. Trotzdem lässt sich ja vlt ein Trend aus eueren Alltagsbedingungen herauslesen.

Ich möchte einfach verhindern, diesen, damals über 35€ teueren, Vollkupferkühler gegen zB. einen 20€ "Katana 3" auszutauschen, der vlt. "im Leerlauf unhörbar, unter Last deutlich hörbar" ist, im Prinzip aber lediglich die selbe Leistung bringt...
(Ich hoffe, ich konnte mein Anliegen einigermaßen verständlich machen.)


----------



## TrinityBlade (22. Juni 2012)

CPU: i5-2500K (D2) @3,3 GHz ; 95W TDP
 Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho mit Standardlüfter (TY-140)
 Gehäuse: Lancool PC-K9X (Front: 2x 140mm Lian-Li-Standardlüfter @7V, Rückseite: 120mm Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-1 @12V)
 

 Zimmertemperatur: ~25°C (geschätzt)
 CPU-Temperatur idle: ~32°C*
 CPU-Temperatur Vollast: ~57°C*
*_ausgelesen mit Open Hardware Monitor_


 Lautstärke idle: 870 RPM. Nicht unhörbar, aber leiser als meine Festplatte (Samsung F3 1 TB, entkoppelt) und nicht lauter als die beiden Frontlüfter.
 Lautstärke Vollast: 1280 RPM. Deutlich hörbar, aber nicht wirklich störend.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (19. Juli 2012)

CPU: i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz
 Kühler: AC Freezer Pro (seit Pentium D Zeiten mit der Serie zufrieden)
 Gehäuse: Anidees ai6bw (Front: 2x 140mm bq Silent Wings, Rückseite: 120mm bq Silent Wings, Top: 140mm bq Silent Wings - Steuerung übers Mobo und FanXpert2)
 

 Zimmertemperatur: ~21°C (laut Thermometer)
 CPU-Temperatur idle: ~34°C*
 CPU-Temperatur Vollast: ~55°C*

*_ausgelesen mit Aida64extreme_



 Lautstärke idle: Unhörbar, lediglich der Lüfter der Grafikkarte rauscht leicht. (die Steuerung schaltet 2 Lüfter unter 33° ab.)
 Lautstärke Vollast: Hörbarer Grafikkartenlüfter. Die Gehäuselüfter sind kaum wahrnehmbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Mein Sorgenkind bleibt der Grakalüfter. Es ist eine GTX 470 mit Standarddesign. In nächtlichen Stunden, wenn es ruhig ist, wird es ab 2000 RPM leicht störend.


----------



## hifumi (19. Juli 2012)

@EM_Lord_Vader

In deinem Bild wird aber auch eine Temperatur als 68° angezeigt. Ist das die Grafikkarte?

Ich benutze Speedfan und bekomme dort immer verschiedene Temperaturen angezeigt, die ich aber nicht zuordnen kann.
"Temp2" liegt schnell mal bei 50-60°, wenn ich dann den PC innen ein wenig entstaube geht es wieder. Allgemein gefallen mir die Temperaturen nicht so gut, denn ich habe extra ein Gehäuse mit seitlicher und oberer Öffnung und einem Lüfter den man auch durchaus mal hört (was mich nicht wirklich stört).


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2012)

X4 965 auf Normtakt mit Scythe Samurai zz. Wärmepaste irgedeine Spritze, die ich seit ca 12 Jahren hier rumliegen hab ^^  Zum letzten Mal erneuert ca vor 6 Monaten. Vorne im Gehäuse ein 120mm-Lüfter mit 800 U/min, hinten 1200U/min, oben im Gehäuse 140mm bei 600U/min.

CPU IDLE: 46-47 Grad 
CPU Last mit Prime95: 75 Grad


Für nen 20€-Kühler IMHO ziemlich gut


----------



## svd (19. Juli 2012)

Hmm, der 7000B-Cu scheint den Anforderungen Post-P4 Prozessoren nicht mehr gewachsen zu sein, trotz geringerer TDP der moderneren CPUs und der offiziellen Freigabe für Core2Quads jeder Taktfrequenz.
(Vlt. nochmal die WLP austauschen und den korrekten Sitz überprüfen.)

@Herb: Ah, bei dir geht's auch so weit rauf. Na dann bin ich froh, dass Spiele nicht so anspruchsvoll sind.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Juli 2012)

CPU: i5-760 @ 2,8 GHz
 Kühler: Noctua NH-U12P
  Gehäuse: Silverstone Fortress FT01 (Front: 1x 180mm, Rückseite:  1x120mm, Top: 1x180mm)
 

 Zimmertemperatur: ~25°C
 CPU-Temperatur idle: ~36°C*
 CPU-Temperatur Vollast: ~58°C*
Wobei ich sagen muss, den größten Anteil an dem Kühlergebnis hat das Gehäuse, das Vorgänger"modell" von NZXT hat deutlich schlechtere Werte verursacht.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Hmm, der 7000B-Cu scheint den Anforderungen Post-P4 Prozessoren nicht mehr gewachsen zu sein, trotz geringerer TDP der moderneren CPUs und der offiziellen Freigabe für Core2Quads jeder Taktfrequenz.
> (Vlt. nochmal die WLP austauschen und den korrekten Sitz überprüfen.)
> 
> @Herb: Ah, bei dir geht's auch so weit rauf. Na dann bin ich froh, dass Spiele nicht so anspruchsvoll sind.


 Die Temp von 75-76 Grad ist aber völlig unproblematisch. Keine CPU "muss" unter 70 Grad gehalten werden. Rein Theoretisch verkürzt sich die Lebensdauer zwar, aber da reden wir dann von "nur" 20 statt 25 Jahren 

Ach ja: selbst mit OC geht die Temp bei mir nicht über 76 - scheinbar regelt der Kühler/Lüfter halt so, dass die Temp nicht über 75-76 Grad geht, ansonsten nimmt er einfach Drehzahl vom Lüfter weg.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Juli 2012)

Zimmertemperatur: 23°C
CPU Temp. im idle: 26,5°C
CPU Temp. unter Last: max. 63,5°C ( getestet mit prime95 64bit )

Als Lüfter hab ich einen Scythe Mugen 3, früher den Noctua NH-U12P ... der war nochmal 2-4°C besser.

Als CPU kommt ein i7 2600K, d.h. also 2nd Gen, zum Einsatz, der unter Laste *alle vier Kerne* auf 4.3Ghz übertaktet. Ich denke diese Werte können sich sehen lassen. 

Übrigens hab ich jetzt auch mal dieses Open Hardware Monitor getestet ... schönes Programm! Vielen Dank für den Hinweis!


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (19. Juli 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> @EM_Lord_Vader
> 
> In deinem Bild wird aber auch eine Temperatur als 68° angezeigt. Ist das die Grafikkarte?
> 
> ...


 
Das ist die Grafikkarte. Ich hatte da kurz zuvor Minecraft laufen gehabt. Im Betrieb geht die Graka bis 91° hoch. 
Der Einfachheit halber habe ich die Daten auf dem Display so angeordnet wie sie eingebaut sind, quasi wie ein Blick ins offene Gehäuse.

Speedfan kenne ich nun nicht. Ich nutze Aida64 da das Programm das G19 Display unterstützt. In dem Programm sind die Sensoren auch eindeutig. 
Aber das entstauben  ist mal eine gute Idee. Vielleicht wird die Graka etwas leiser.


----------



## hifumi (19. Juli 2012)

EM_Lord_Vader schrieb:


> Das ist die Grafikkarte. Ich hatte da kurz zuvor Minecraft laufen gehabt. Im Betrieb geht die Graka bis 91° hoch.
> Der Einfachheit halber habe ich die Daten auf dem Display so angeordnet wie sie eingebaut sind, quasi wie ein Blick ins offene Gehäuse.
> 
> Speedfan kenne ich nun nicht. Ich nutze Aida64 da das Programm das G19 Display unterstützt. In dem Programm sind die Sensoren auch eindeutig.
> Aber das entstauben  ist mal eine gute Idee. Vielleicht wird die Graka etwas leiser.


 
Ok, ich denke die Programme werden wohl ähnlich sein. Speedfan ist auch eigentlich dazu gedacht den Lüfter manuell einzustellen, aber es hat auch eine Temperaturanzeige.
91° hört sich aber für mich ziemlich heftig an. Bin etwas paranoid seit mir in einem Laptop mal was durchgeschmort ist, aber ich schätze auf solche Temperaturen ist die Karte nicht ausgelegt. Wird sicher helfen wenn du die mal entstaubst.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (19. Juli 2012)

Das kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aida64 ist ein Tool zum auslesen aller Daten und Sensoren die man dann auf alternativen Displays ausgeben kann. Lüfter kann man damit nicht steuern. 
Dafür habe ich das Asus eigene Tool FanXpert2. 

Doch durchaus. Die GTX 470/480 Baureihe ist für diese Temperaturen ausgelegt. Laut NVIDIA ist das völlig unbedenklich. 
Das dumme ist nur das ich damals auf das Referensdesign zurückgegriffen habe das leider ziemlich laut ist. 
Nun frage ich mich eher ob nun ein alternativer Kühler oder eine GTX 670 die Lösung wäre.


----------

